# Houten Snake Day



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Snake day this year is on Sunday October 9, 2011, tickets will be avaliable this weekend and will close in 3 weeks


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

are you doing a coach?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yep, and traders passes as well


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Steve can you pm me prices and details please xo


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Snake day this year is on Sunday October 9, 2011, tickets will be avaliable this weekend and will close in 3 weeks


I'm in  I'll speak to you on the mini bus later


----------



## ryzi retic (May 31, 2011)

im very intrested can u pm me on prices and times? thanks 
Ryzi


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you let me know of prices and pick up points etc please. Thanks... J


----------



## cree (Jan 21, 2010)

Janine00 said:


> Can you let me know of prices and pick up points etc please. Thanks... J


^^^^^ this please.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

All booked and paid for. I recommend these guys!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

All details for this show are now on our website at www.coachtotheshow.com 

Thanks to those already booked !


----------

